# Summit Open Shot Climber



## Payton Everett (Aug 15, 2012)

I just bought one of these and I feel like I got a real good deal. Do any of yall have them and how do you like it?


----------



## Covehnter (Aug 15, 2012)

Takes a little getting used to but I love mine.


----------



## countryboy27012 (Aug 15, 2012)

Covehnter said:


> Takes a little getting used to



You can say that again! First I used a climber w/o a front bar. Not bad once you get used to it though. They are great for bowhunting. And if you got a good deal, you done good!!


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 15, 2012)

I wont hunt with any other.


----------



## Payton Everett (Aug 15, 2012)

It's only been hunted out of 2 times and I got it for $150


----------



## kevincox (Aug 15, 2012)

I have 2 but they get a little rough on the butt sitting for 4 hrs


----------



## shadow2 (Aug 15, 2012)

I love mine for shorter hunts or where I do not have a loc on


----------



## cpowel10 (Aug 15, 2012)

I love mine.

I've found that grabbing the two angled bars on the back and putting my elbows the seat is the easiest way to climb. I can climb way faster in my openshot than in a standup/sit down climber


----------



## alligood729 (Aug 16, 2012)

cpowel10 said:


> I love mine.
> 
> I've found that grabbing the two angled bars on the back and putting my elbows the seat is the easiest way to climb. I can climb way faster in my openshot than in a standup/sit down climber



That^^ Plus, I ordered mine with the largest platform they had, like comes on the Goliath...makes a huge difference in the comfort of this stand. I love mine!


----------



## Apex Predator (Aug 16, 2012)

Yep, gettting tougher to climb with for this 45 yo "fatty", but it's comfortable.  I do have the deeper 28 3/4" platform though.  That shorter one that comes with it ain't big enough for me.


----------



## Pneumothorax (Aug 16, 2012)

cpowel10 said:


> I love mine.
> 
> I've found that grabbing the two angled bars on the back and putting my elbows the seat is the easiest way to climb. I can climb way faster in my openshot than in a standup/sit down climber



A while back someone posted a picture of theirs with some padding wrapped around those angled bars.  I immediately did the same thing to mine!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Aug 16, 2012)

One of our fine members here gave me a Summit Cobra. Very light weight and I like the hanging seat with the secure feeling of having the rails on my sides.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Aug 16, 2012)

Ive got the top part only of one of those if anybody's interested cheap. Dont use it and took it on a trade.
No platform.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Aug 16, 2012)

I've got a Bushmaster stand that I got on sale from Cabelas last year and it's made by Summit, real similar to the Open Shot. I very rarely use it. I hate climbing with it and find myself using my Viper more than anything.


----------



## PineThirty (Aug 16, 2012)

Does Summit make a climber that can be used with or without the rail? Im looking at getting a new climber, and always liked Summit. The climber I use now can be used with or without the rail. Thats a feature I really like. I would like to find one with the same If possible.


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 16, 2012)

Love how light they are and no bar in the front for bow hunting.

I've had the open shot before, now have the cobra (didn't know what it was called..thanks Jody).

The seat is a bit more comfy on the cobra than the open shot, but both are top notch for bow hunting.  I will say, having a harness on is essential.


----------



## OleRed15 (Aug 16, 2012)

Does anyone know of somebody thats looking to sell an Openshot?
Cause im looking to buy one and was hoping a could find one used for a reasonable price.

Thanks OR


----------



## Apex Predator (Aug 16, 2012)

Wild Turkey said:


> Ive got the top part only of one of those if anybody's interested cheap. Dont use it and took it on a trade.
> No platform.



Someone needs to buy this one.   I have the Goliath top and an Open shot top, and use both with my Viper bottom section.  Two stands in one!


----------



## Payton Everett (Aug 16, 2012)

Did I get a good deal?


----------



## alligood729 (Aug 16, 2012)

Considering they are about $250 or better, I'd say YES!


----------



## Bowhunter Matt (Aug 17, 2012)

i hunt with the summit cobra which is the older version of the open shot its a little bit bigger but i love it.  wouldn't hunt out of any other stand.


----------



## treehugger49 (Aug 17, 2012)

Bowhunter Matt said:


> i hunt with the summit cobra which is the older version of the open shot its a little bit bigger but i love it.  wouldn't hunt out of any other stand.



I bought a Cobra top section to go with my Viper stand years ago when I got serious about bow hunting. It didn't take long for me to use the Cobra exclusively, gun or bow.


----------



## Apex Predator (Aug 17, 2012)

I bought a Summitt Razor a few years ago, and it was a nice stand, but not quite what I needed.  It was a decent trad bow hunting stand with the sit and climb bar that would fold away.  It also served well for a rifle stand, but not perfect.  I found adjusting the bar a pain.  I wanted more freedom of shooting out of a bow stand, and a permanent sit bar for a rifle stand.

After some research, I found that the Razor, Viper, Blade SD, Dagger SD, and Goliath climbers all used the same bottom section.  I really wanted an Open Shot top section for bowhunting, but the bottom section that comes with the Open Shot is 20" wide by 24 3/4" long, which was too small for me.  I ended up buying just the top from Summitt, and using the bottom section from my Razor which measures 20" wide by 28 3/4" long.  Perfect bowhunting stand!  I sold the top section of my Razor and bought a Goliath top section and an Open Shot top section.  Now I have two stands in one!  The perfect bow stand and the perfect rifle stand.  I've heard that Summitt will sell any combo that you want.

Here is how I have modified the Open Shot.  She comes with a very comfortable cushion and an open frame underneath.  I found the cushion would slide around some and fall through the hole.  I remedied that with a piece of 3/16" ABS plastic.  I thin piece of plywood would serve well here.












I then stuck a piece of industrial velcro on each side where the seat contacts in the lower position.






I climb with my forearms resting on the cushion, while griping these 45 deg braces near the rear of the stand.  I cut lengths of broom stick down the center, and wrapped some cord over them to make comfortable grips.






I like a pull rope that stays attached to the stand.  I came up with this cleat system made out of a piece of marine starboard scrap.











Any hand climber requires a little more work in climbing, but if a fat guy like me can do it, most others should be able to manage.  I'm 5' 10" and weigh 240!  My abs are sore after making a couple of climbs, but the effort is well worth it for me.  I always plan to start a month before the season making a couple of climbs in my backyard each morning to "get in shape", but It never works out!   











A couple of military surplus A.L.I.C.E. pack straps make carrying it a breeze!


----------



## Bowhunter Matt (Aug 17, 2012)

great idea for the rope!  i have a bow holder on the left sife of mine and a quiver hold on the right side.  i wrap my rope around the bottom of the stand.  if i think about it tomorrow i'll take some pictures of it and post them.


----------



## undertaker84 (Aug 18, 2012)

Do yourself a favor and go by a can of the truck bedliner stuff. Paint the base, not only will help cut your noise and also better traction when standing.


----------



## Mike7474 (Aug 19, 2012)

*Open Shot*

Here is my Open Shot that I recently purchased.  I used a foam tube to wrap the top in order to make it easier on my arms when climbing.  I simply zip tied them and then wrapped them with duct tape.  I then proceeded to add a quiver bracket and bow holder to the bottom.  I also invested in the extended foot rest which helps A LOT.


----------



## Rabbit (Aug 26, 2012)

I've got the version of this stand with the curved armrests and seat with the backrest...I think it's called the Bushmaster.  I wouldn't trade this stand for anything.  I've mounted a rope holder to the top and bow holder to the bottom.  Cabela's has this one listed for $199 in their 2012 Archery Catalogue.

$150 was a great deal for yours...good luck this season with it.


----------



## 1bohunter (Aug 26, 2012)

Rabbit said:


> I've got the version of this stand with the curved armrests and seat with the backrest...I think it's called the Bushmaster.  I wouldn't trade this stand for anything.  I've mounted a rope holder to the top and bow holder to the bottom.  Cabela's has this one listed for $199 in their 2012 Archery Catalogue.
> 
> $150 was a great deal for yours...good luck this season with it.



^^^ post pic of rope holder and bow holder if u can


----------



## BeanTrain (Aug 26, 2012)

I've got an open shot. I ate a few to many steaks and drank a few to many adult beverages. it's not as comfortable as used to be. I'm all salads until October.


----------



## tyler1 (Aug 26, 2012)

Wild Turkey said:


> Ive got the top part only of one of those if anybody's interested cheap. Dont use it and took it on a trade.
> No platform.



Very interested. Send me a pm please.


----------



## Payton Everett (Aug 26, 2012)

I hung mine Saturday and now I'm ready for the opener!


----------



## Rabbit (Aug 27, 2012)

southernyotekiller said:


> Does Summit make a climber that can be used with or without the rail? Im looking at getting a new climber, and always liked Summit. The climber I use now can be used with or without the rail. Thats a feature I really like. I would like to find one with the same If possible.



Summit used to make a stand called the Python which had a hinged shooting rail / foot rest.  You could also sit on it while climbing the tree.  Some jack*** stole mine out of the back of my truck at a c-store on the way to Ohio several years ago.  I'd love to have another one but they don't make them anymore.


----------



## Rabbit (Aug 27, 2012)

This is the stand I have now but with the full seat with backrest.


----------



## camodano (Aug 29, 2012)

i love mine traded a tree lounge for it i like the plastic stirrups


----------

